# remove seats in corrado



## desueht (Dec 4, 2002)

ok in trying to replace my seats and i cant get the front ones out, cant figure it out...help


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

Remove the seat track covers at the back of the seat rails (on the floor). Remove the locking pin or bolt on the front of the seat (under the cushion, front and center). Now slide the seat off the end of the rails. Disconnect any wiring (seatbelts, etc) and carefully remove the heavyass seat assembly through the door opening.


----------



## markbatho (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bryan J)*

whatcha doin w/ the old seats? I'm looking for some grey/black corrado seats or black leather seats for my scirocco...


_Modified by markbatho at 11:40 AM 6-14-2003_


----------



## vwfastg60 (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (markbatho)*

i have gray corrado interior for sale . im me if your still looking


----------



## CrazyDragon (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: remove seats in corrado (desueht)*

you should try posting in the Corrado forums. those guys know alot of everything about Corrados http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

